# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  مباريات امم اروبا على

## The Gentle Man

لقد شاهدت ان قناة جيبوتي على قمر عربسات (بدر 26 ) تبث البطولة عن قناة الجزيرة +1 


فقط اثناء المباريات 
وشكرا 

منقول للافادة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكور يا جنتل ومبروك الإشراف

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مشكور يا جنتل ومبروك الإشراف





العفو اخي عبدالله
الله يبارك فيك وعقبال عندك

----------


## العالي عالي

مستحيل الجزيرة تكون ساكته على الموضوع

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مستحيل الجزيرة تكون ساكته على الموضوع


طب اسكت لا تسمعك الجزيرة

هههههههههه

مشكور جنتل 

و مبروك على الاشراف

----------


## The Gentle Man

> مستحيل الجزيرة تكون ساكته على الموضوع






القناة هاي كانت تبث الدوري الاسباني من الجزيرة
والدوري الانجليزي من الشوتايم
على ما اظن لا تبث كل المباريات لتبعد العين عنها

----------


## The Gentle Man

> طب اسكت لا تسمعك الجزيرة
> 
> هههههههههه
> 
> مشكور جنتل 
> 
> و مبروك على الاشراف





ما راح تسمعه لانها ما بهما الامر 
الله يبارك فيك

----------

